# What Do You Think of Pink's New Hair?



## magneticheart (Sep 9, 2008)

I was watching Pink's music video for her new song So What and I noticed the new hair style she's got going on.







I love it! I think it's so cute and it really looks great on her.

What do you think?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Pink can do no wrong in my eyes!

well maybe sometimes, but I like her hair, always!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pink can do no wrong in my eyes!
well maybe sometimes, but I like her hair, always!

Lol, me too


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it looks great. Very cute!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 9, 2008)

I loved it! I couldn't stop staring at her hair on the VMAs.


----------



## Karren (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah!!! Very cute!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 9, 2008)

I love it! She can pull off any hair style and still look great!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like her hair, always!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 9, 2008)

I LOVE Pink! and i love her body too lol

that woman can pull *anything* off!


----------



## jmaui02 (Sep 9, 2008)

I love her hair style. That's the first thing I noticed of her at VMA's.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 9, 2008)

It's way cute!! Her hair alway looks good... I hate her



. Short blonde or pink hair would definately not look as good on me.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 10, 2008)

Ya I LOVE her new do!






She looked so pretty at the vma's, I wished her dress was more fitted, like a pencil skirt dress cuz then that dress would've been HOT and she would've looked AMAZING!


----------



## KatJ (Sep 10, 2008)

She's a lucky chic. She can easily pull off any color or style. It's all about confidence.


----------



## speedy (Sep 10, 2008)

I love it, she looks gorgeous.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2008)

I think she pulls it off but that hair is GREY. (See my related thread about grey hair).


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pink is Pink, she can get away with anything and look awesome. On anyone else, I would HATE that colour blonde.. exactly what Rosers was talking about!


----------



## aney (Sep 10, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 10, 2008)

I love her hair! I'd strongly consider getting my hair stlyed like hers except I can't handle the upkeep.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 10, 2008)

I love that picture of her MorrisonsMaenad!

She still looks awesome but I have to agree with Rosie that in the 2nd picture her hair does look greyer. It looks blonde in the video. Maybe she bleached it since then?


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 11, 2008)

i like it..


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha well if her hair does become grey anytime soon, at least u know she'll STILL be hot haha


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 12, 2008)

I do like her new do, but I didnt like the blue coat she used at the VMAs


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 17, 2008)

I love her hair she looks cute as always!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 17, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!! I LOVE HER!!! I love her edginess!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2008)

I think it's cute!!


----------



## Jinx (Sep 17, 2008)

I like it, but I thought this was how her hair always was??

There was the brief time her hair was dark and when she started out it was PINK, but I always thought the cut and style was pretty similar for the most part.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Sep 18, 2008)

i think her hair is beautiful, i know i could never pull off such short hair!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't like the color myself, but it still looks damn good on her!


----------

